# My 5 year drought is over!!



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Finally my drought is over. I only had about an hour to look for deer after work so my son and I headed for the hills. We didn't see very many deer, only about 3 does. While I was messing with the spotting scope he said he saw a 3 point. I couldn't see it so I figured what the heck, we'll go for a walk anyway. Hiked about half way up the hill and spotted some does bedded just in front of us about 100 yards out. As we were looking for them I spotted a small buck across the canyon and he was heading right to us. I have been waiting for a good buck for quite a while but ny trigger finger was getting VERY itchy. I watched this deer walk right into the bottom of the draw we were watching and I could hear him in the bottom. About 5 minutes later I see his head pop out. I moved a little bit and got ready for the shot. As he went throught some brush I drew and we walked out quartering at me real hard. I waited at full draw for what felt like 2 minutes before he became broadside. I put my 40 on him and lett'er rip. I heard the smack and we watched the deer run out of sight. After a few seconds we heard the crash. 
There was another hunter sitting at the bottom of the hill who saw the deer fall and came up to help me find him. Big thanks to "R" for the help. Since I was not prepared to dress the deer in the dark we had to hurry and get him taken care of and get off the hill.

This certainly is'nt the biggest deer I have ever seen but he is welcome in my freezer. The coolest part is my son was sitting right there by me watching the whole thing go down.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Most excellent! Gratz on ending the drought! -()/- 

Nice selection of fish poles there too.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice job! Way to get your kid involved. He'll never forget it.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh man I am so jealous. I havent shot a deer in a long time. I have only drawn my bow back once on the extended!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice. I guess you won't be needing those gaitors then? Congrats on the success.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing better than having your best friend to share the moment with! Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats. that pretty sweet your son was there with you. nice job


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

job well done!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Been there done that, dry spells are tough to get through. Glad to see its ended for ya.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The Trophy value goes up on smaller buckies when your son or someone similar is there to experience it with you. Nice job!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

elk22hunter said:


> The Trophy value goes up on smaller buckies when your son or someone similar is there to experience it with you. Nice job!


AMEN!! Congrats on the buck and for having your boy with you.


----------

